# David Blanco Cigar Tasting Event - CA Bay Area!



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

*David Blanco Cigar Tasting Event*

​
David Blanco of *Los Blancos Cigars
*
Friday
November 9, 2007
6:00 - 9:00 PM​
Every attendee gets a free cigar and their will also be a raffle! :tu

Buy 3 cigars get 1 cigar free [/FONT]
Buy 1 box get 20% off and 1/3 box free
Buy 3 boxes get 20% off and 1 box free​
*West Coast Cigars*
1650 Almaden Road
San Jose, CA 95125
Tel: (408) 283-9323
Fax: (408) 971-6642
​

Come one, come all. It's going to be a blast as always! :tu
​


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Bumpity, bump. :tu


----------



## hoax (Aug 7, 2007)

I'll be there.

Also there is usually a poker tournament the day after a cigar tasting. With your buy in you get a couple of free cigars from the tasting the night before.


----------

